# WTB/In Search of Space Marine Battle Company Box Set



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the Space Marine Battle Company Box Set, not the battle force..the Battle Company. If you have one or know anyone who has one they'd like to sell, PM me please and thank you  NIB preferred, definitely UNPAINTED at least.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of the box and contents for reference.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

This is all stock models? Or was there a special model in the kit?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I think there was a special command model, but I honestly don't remember. It was just an awesome kit, for a decent price. I'm building my BA chapter, and have a few companies completed, was looking to add another with one box, lol.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

That's pretty old, it might be impossible to find a Battle Company box set now.
BTW, there was no special character, just the regular (OOP) SM Captain plastic set.
If I remember correctly, it cost around $440 at that time (4th ed), which was a good deal. I would suggest contacting an ebay dealer, giving him the list and asking for 20-30% current retail. Remember that dealers get a 40% discount from GW, so don't expect too much.


----------

